# 16v turbo software for digi 1?



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

ok so i just picked up this 16vt gti from a guy in ohio....it runs pretty damn good at 12psi..but i have no clue what kind of tune it has or if it has one at all. car us running on digi 1 with a walboro fuel pump and an adjustable fpr. 
does anyone make a chip for this setup besides SNS tuning? if i had the cash i would just go standalone...but money is tight right now 
any help would be appreciated 
pic for clicks


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

BBM is hit or miss on 16v turbo stuff... there may be others but not to sure...sns was the best until they dissappeared off the face of the earth...that to me makes them suck... 

stick a wideband on here and double check everythings good


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

well im thinking the adjustable fpr on the car is in fact an fmu...which would explain why the car hasnt exploded at 12lbs lol. i checked the gauge on the fpr with the car running and it read 0 which makes me think it a rising rate one...can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

I have an SNS stage 5 630cc chip!! if you want to give that a try pm me.


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

iv been running stock softwear for a long time now and i dont blow stuff up, even at 20psi witch is very strange


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

16v lover said:


> iv been running stock softwear for a long time now and i dont blow stuff up, even at 20psi witch is very strange


wow...can i get some info on your setup? injectors, fuel pressure, timing...etc.... this is very interesting


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

my sns stage 5 440 t3 super 60 chip..couldnt fuel my new t4 past 3K at half the psi....its hit and miss and highly dependant on what your doing


----------



## E U RO C R A P 87 (Oct 3, 2007)

*Vw dugan?*

Please explain how come you are boosting 20 on stock digi 1 very interested!


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

probably has something to do with changing injectors and Fuel pressure and not over exceeding the airflow and screwing up the AFR


----------



## dubbinmk2 (Jan 15, 2008)

I would run DTA or have Kevin Black hook you up with his stand alone unit....Lugtronics


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

buy a wideband...then worry about SEM


----------



## VWDugan (Mar 22, 2001)

dubbinmk2 said:


> I would run DTA or have Kevin Black hook you up with his stand alone unit....Lugtronics


i would love to do this...but cant afford it. so Im looking at trying to make it run good on a budget. ive got a line on a couple different chips and some different size injectors. so we will see what happens. 
if those dont work out then i will just get megasquirt and go from there


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

stock injectors and fuel pressure but the fpr is a 1:1 rising rate. air fuels are around 11.2 at that boost level.


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

See sig .


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

I dont believe this... WE NEED PROOF!.... Sorry but I have been through it all


----------



## B4S (Apr 16, 2003)

Proof of what?


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

16v lover said:


> stock injectors and fuel pressure but the fpr is a 1:1 rising rate. air fuels are around 11.2 at that boost level.



This


----------



## toy_vw (Feb 11, 2006)

a budget build includes a wideband....this is the only thing that will save your budget build from turning into a money pit...trust me...$200 well spent


----------



## idntnowhtimdoin (Jun 3, 2010)

toy_vw said:


> a budget build includes a wideband....this is the only thing that will save your budget build from turning into a money pit...trust me...$200 well spent


X2 if you dont have one you cant tune... end of story.

get the AEM simple cheap idiot proof


----------



## 16v lover (Feb 17, 2007)

green if you dont believe me thats fine trust me it dont hurt my feelings any as for proof maybe some day but as it stands right now i cant afford to drive the car cuz my insurence wants another 1400 a year ontop of what i allready pay(2300)


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

Im not here to hurt your feelings... i just want to see what it was about because of calculations, it shouldnt work... thats all.. 24# on a turboed 16v sounds scary.... If i can detonate with 42#, what do you think of that?


----------



## idntnowhtimdoin (Jun 3, 2010)

Greengt1 said:


> Im not here to hurt your feelings... i just want to see what it was about because of calculations, it shouldnt work... thats all.. 24# on a turboed 16v sounds scary.... If i can detonate with 42#, what do you think of that?


he didnt mention what turbo he was using... have you ever seen the turbo on a sprint?! hehehehehe


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4908711-FS-ABA-16V-parts-16V-turbo-parts


----------



## Sparknock (Feb 25, 2004)

idntnowhtimdoin said:


> he didnt mention what turbo he was using... have you ever seen the turbo on a sprint?! hehehehehe


about as big as a coke can


----------



## Greengt1 (Aug 27, 2006)

with no shaft left to play....


----------

